# Kitten



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

My husband found this abandom kitten about a week ago and brought it home to me. Sis has taken it right in as one of her own. YOu see this on my funniest videos or something in that order but this is right here at my house this has happened. I am also bottle feeding it plus it is also nursing off Sis , Mother and her one and only pup and now her one and only kitten lives happily ever after. I hope you all enjoy these pictures as much as I have seeing her take this little kitten under her wing.
[attachment=5761:attachment]
[attachment=5762:attachment]

I think somedays the kitten wears Sis out cause it gets out of her bed allot and Sis is forever putting her back int the bed as you can see.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

That is one of the cutest things I have ever seen. Sort of amazing how she just is raising her as her own.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

That is just the cutest. You should try to get some video of it and send it in to amazing videos


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow! what a good little mommy








that's amazing how they have that natural instinct, great picture


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG that is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Sis is such an amazing mommy, the pictures are so cute. Thanks for sharing


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh those pics are just priceless. That is so cool that she's taking care of another baby, much less another species! Sooo sweet--you really should send in a video to Amazing Animal Videos or something!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That is just the CUTEST thing!!!!















That cat will be the most confused baby growing up!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, I love the pictures, does the kitten cuddle with your puppy?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

That looks like my cat when he was little. I posted these pics before, but here they are again in case you didn't see them. He has the same dark tail and white with dark on his face.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Those pictures are priceless....worth a thousand words.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What cute pictures , I'm very impressed with her mothering skills .Sarah


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

What a sweet mama Sis is to take such good care of the kitten. Great pics.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> That looks like my cat when he was little. I posted these pics before, but here they are again in case you didn't see them. He has the same dark tail and white with dark on his face.[/B]


Oh how cute, yes this kitten looks just like your cat. I must of missed those pictures . Thanks for sharing.




> Wow, I love the pictures, does the kitten cuddle with your puppy?[/B]


Yes it does when Sis is out of there kitten and pup is all snuggy togather. It is so neat to watch them. Only thing is kitten gets out of the bed allot wanting a bottle and Sis is always putting it back in the bed she can't understand I don't think why it keeps getting out all the time.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

That is just the sweetest thing...but, I want to see a picture of the kitten and the puppy snuggling together, PLEASE!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> That is just the sweetest thing...but, I want to see a picture of the kitten and the puppy snuggling together, PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[attachment=5779:attachment]


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh my goodness! That is the best!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.. how cute is that!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

aawwwwww! How precious is that?


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> That looks like my cat when he was little. I posted these pics before, but here they are again in case you didn't see them. He has the same dark tail and white with dark on his face.[/B]


Your dog looks like he saying, 'Im sure this tastes like a puddy tat' LOL

Nice pictures Both of the posts.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That is the cutest thing ever! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

What a great little mommy she is. Just goes to show you how loving this breed is.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

That is so precious and so sweet. Are you planning on keeping both the pup and the kitten? If so, it will be interesting to see if they ever notice they are "different".


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh my that is just soo cute


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That is just amazing! Thanks for sharing those photos. Sis must be a really special girl!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

That is the cutest thing ever! I would like to see MORE pictures please!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

WOW!! That is such the coolest thing!!
Thank you so much for sharing that!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh God this is so cute it's painful. I can not believe it. I'm in love with Sis now. she is so special.







I showed it to my parents and they couldn't believe it either.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awwwwwwww! amazing
















Did Sis only have one pup or is their a post that i've missed?


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

oh my god.

that is so amazing! it makes me want to cry.. ;[

oh & post more pictures if you can!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Charlotte, you have such a huge heart!

Good job!

enJOY,
Melanie


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> Awwwwwwww! amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No she just had one, Uhoh has only one to so I had two small litters be my last litters for a yr or longer. It is rest time for a yr or longer with my girls.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW,Sis is such a good mommy to the kitty.I've heard of things like that happening but never saw it for myself.The pics are priceless.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Those pictures are priceless!!!

Precious!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Those pictures are absolutely PRECIOUS







We MUST see MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

That is amazing and so adorable! I've never seen anything like that!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

That is so







precious







She is such a good mom with 'all' her babies!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

That is such a heartwarming story! How wonderful!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG, She is the sweetest momma!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Bless Sis' big mamma heart! That is so sweet.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Here is a few more pictures yes their is two kittens now Sis has not gave in as easy to this other one. Found another one couple days ago.
[attachment=5868:attachment]
[attachment=5869:attachment]
as you can see Sis is still putting the kitten back in the box it wears her out silly kitten likes to get out all the time and she doesn't think it needs to be out
[attachment=5870:attachment]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

These are just about the sweetest pictures I've ever seen


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope there is enough food for everyone







Please take a video, this is truly amazing .


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh I am feeding the kittens Sis only lets the white one nurse but black one not yet just loves on it.and cleans it
Kitten are eating soft food rice cereal and baby formula great.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yeah I remember when I was really young we had a few cats and they had babies. the babies started eating people food very soon when they looked about the same size as these little guys. They are so cute. Sis is the cutest.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh, you HAVE to make a video! I can't believe you found a second kitty and now they're all just a big family..







what a nice home you must have!


----------



## Cindy1981 (Apr 24, 2006)

How precious!!!! Those pictures bring tears to my eyes and warms my heart. You have a real special girl.


----------

